# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  35AC-012 akustika - meklēju šo murmuli: 30ГД-2_ 75ГДН-3_vai RRR 75ГДН-1-4/8 = 2 gab.

## Vitalii

_  Meklēju: nopirkšu zemo frekveņču skaļruni: 
1. 75ГДН-3,
2. RRR 75ГДН-1-4 
3. 30ГД-2 ( derēs ar šis...RRR_Radiotehnika )

vajadzīgi 2 gab._, _varu paņemt ar šo akustiku kopumā._

http://www.rw6ase.narod.ru/000/rez2/35as218.html

_Velams - Ukraina: Krasnii Luch vai Krievija - Sankt_Pēterburg_

----------


## Isegrim

Kas tur ko meklēt? Brauc un  savāc! Bildē redzamais ir totāls sūds ar porolona piekari, kas pagalam degradējusi. Pat, ja vēl nav izjukusi, visi T/S parametri ir aizbraukuši auzās. Popovene vismaz kārtīgu gumiju brūķēja. Vovis, protams, tās piekares var samainīt, bet maksās negaršīgi. Atceros, ka tauta maksāja "_па вирсам_", lai iegūtu 'Peerless', kamī bija pa diviem 10" wūferiem. Bija laimīgi līdz brīdim, kad porolons sāka jukt. Vovim bija darbs - līmēja tās pašas vietējās gumijas. Kas tur sanāca - nu nepavisam, kas oriģināls. Bet kaste bija 'sealed box'; fāzinvertors nebija jāpārskaņo. Šādi erzaci tad nebija dabūjami.

----------


## tornislv

... bet tak tām _pērlītēm_ bija pavisam cits bass (midbass) pret _asenēm_. *Tajos* laikos nekas labāks nebija dzirdēts. Priekšas paneļa laukums ar bija nopietns  ::  man pat bija divi pāri. Puse sienas istabai aizslieta uz sitiena  ::  Jutība tām ar bija laba.

----------


## Isegrim

"Ņe dolgo muzika igrala...". Dēļ brūkošām piekarēm tauta iegrābās arī uz ungāru 'Minimax-2'. Sākumā sajūsma - tik mazas kastītes un veseli 20 W!!! Atceros - 130 rbļ./gab. (vēlāk 35AS-1 tikai 110,-). Visas nobeidzās pēc gadiem pieciem.

----------


## Isegrim

> tām _pērlītēm_ bija pavisam cits bass (midbass) pret _asenēm._ Jutība tām ar bija laba.


 Cik nu pēc gadiem atceros - tas bass bija precīzāks un līdzenāks. Bet cik tam dāņu-indiāņu brīnumam to dB bija, gan vairs neatminu. Šādi skati gan priekšā nākuši -

----------


## Vitalii

> ... kas tur ko meklēt, brauc un  savāc! Bildē redzamais ir totāls sūds ar porolona piekari, kas pagalam degradējusi. Pat, ja vēl nav izjukusi, visi T/S parametri ir aizbraukuši auzās. Popovene vismaz kārtīgu gumiju brūķēja.


  :: ... _IR murmuļi,_ _vai visa akustika kopumā!_ 
_da ir RRR_Radiotehnika...35AC-018_ (_ eksporta variants_ ) _ar gumijas šaibi...nu i >> amfitons labāk...tīkamāk manai ausij atskaņo.
Ir ar Korvet 150AC-001 akustika, tie paši trūdošie poliruetāna pribambasi - ar būs jāmaina ar laiku.
Poluruetāna šaibas - protams galvassāpes rada pēc gadiem 15-20, tas tāpat kā pensionārs = par to nepiedzimst, par to kļūst laika gaitā!!!
p.s. >> esmu līmējis savām JBL LX-1000MK-II_ (_ A-608...murmulis - tas pats poluruetāns...līmējam jaunu šeibi - atgriežam akustikai dzīvību._)_

nesen atradām...pavisam svaigus slēpjzābakus uz skapjaugšas adidas kastītē, liekas Ukraina ražoja pēc patenta. Paņurciju zoli - un prieki beidzās, zole lūza pa maziem gabaliņiem un 3 pari kirdik.

_

----------


## Isegrim

Varbūt nevajag sevi spīdzināt ar to _pļurolonu_? Protams, tie sastāvi bija atšķirīgi un īpašības arīdzan. Tur jābūt tuvu ideālam, lai tas materiāls izturētu 20 gadus. Pietam novecošanās nenotiek vienā dienā pēc tik un tik gadiem. Procesā lēnām izmainās minētie T/S parametri. Savulaik tauta ar sapirkās 8" platjosliniekus ar šādu piekari. Sākums -  Un beigas -  
Reiz paglābu no mistkastes (atpirku par pāris aliņiem) pārīti Berdskas rūpnīcas 10MAS-1. No 1974. gada. Atskrūvēju vaļā, ieraudzīju, ka šeibei, kas magnēta galā, cinks izbeidzies un rūsa uzmetusies. Bet gumija - varbūt kādu nieku sausāka par pilnīgi jaunu. Sakārtoju tās _tumbiņas_. _Čoms_, kuram atdevu, brūķē vēl šodien. 40 gadu produktam! Kapitālismā ir jāražo daudz, lēti un pietam tā, lai tauta regulāri pirktu ko jaunu atkal un atkal. Nu tas tak nav normāli, ka vienu skaļruņu pāri pusgadsimtu brūķē!

----------


## Vitalii

> .....varbūt nevajag sevi spīdzināt ar to _pļurolonu_? Protams, tie sastāvi bija atšķirīgi un īpašības arīdzan. Tur jābūt tuvu ideālam, lai tas materiāls izturētu 20 gadus.


 _nav jābaidās, ir vienreiz jāizmēģina_ _pašam to gumiju pārlīmēt_..._protams no kļūdām neviens nav pasargāts. 
- Šādā veidā esmu vairākus buržuju murmuļus restaurējis. Tagad_ _pienākusi kārta amfitona draiverim, tad sekos Korvet_Kliver 75AC-001 murmuļi.
_
_http://audiotrakt.at.ua/index/zamena...na_50_gdn/0-68_

----------


## tornislv

Jebkuras izdarības ar mērķi roku līkuma radiusu mainīt ir atzīstamas, lai cik tas plašām tautas masām neliktos dīvaini. Protams, es laikam skaļruņu gumijas nelīmētu, bet - ja tas ir hobijs, why not?

----------


## Vitalii

::  ...._kad_ _atnāca no eBaY gumijas priekš A608 murmuļa - biju pārsteigts, ka gumijas diametrs neatbilst groza ārejam diametram un līdz ar to radās jautājums pārdevējam par gumiju autentiskumu tieši manim interesējošajam murmulim.
- Pēc ilgākām debatēm pārdevējs atsūtija videorullīti...kas un kā darās - solīti pa solītim, tagad bez problēmam mainu šam modelim_draiverim poluruetāna gumiju.
UN ja varu darbu padarīt pats, nav jēga meklēt pakalpojumu no malas.

 - šaibes ar pasūtītas, tik vien kā sagaidīt paciņu!
http://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/...vesy_124044788_

----------


## Osvalds007

Sveiki , man līdzīga problēma, vajaga Amfitona tumbai vidus frekfences skaļruni , arī sapuva gumija. \Ko varat ieteikt????? Vai piedāvāt?

----------


## Osvalds007

Meklēju vidusfrekfenču skaļruni šai tumbai , ko var ieteikt vai piedāvāt?

----------


## Isegrim

Vienkāršāk un lētāk - to pašu _Popovenes_ 15GD-11 jeb 20GDS ar attiecīgu impedanci. Tam piekare no gumijotas lupatas, praktiski mūžīga.

----------


## Vitalii

> ...bildē redzamais ir totāls sūds ar porolona  piekari, kas pagalam degradējusi. Pat, ja vēl nav izjukusi, visi T/S  parametri ir aizbraukuši auzās. ''Vovis'', tās piekares var samainīt,  bet maksās negaršīgi.


 _Šis pakalpojums maksās tik vien kā patērētais laiks un pacietība.
- un rezūltātā uzkrājas pieredze._




> ...līdzīga problēma, vajaga Amfitona tumbai vidus frekfences skaļruni , arī sapuva gumija. 
>  Ko varat ieteikt...piedāvāt.


 _Pirmkārt - Amfitonam bij vairāki modeļi_, _atšķīrās ar jaudu un akustikas kopējo pretestību._
_var mēģināt pārmest_pārlīmēt  gumijoto_ _gofrēto daļu no bojāta RRR skaļruņa_ _( kas domāts vidējam diapazonam )_
_ar šādu darbību esmu pārlīmējis savējos, uzmērot skaļruņa raksturlīkni - nekas pat nemainās.( spolīte ar vada šķērsgriezumu nemainās - paliek tā pati_  )




> Vienkāršāk un lētāk - to pašu _Popovenes_ 15GD-11 jeb 20GDS ar attiecīgu impedanci. Tam piekare no gumijotas lupatas, praktiski mūžīga.


 _pie nosacījuma: ja galīgi nav ar ko aizvietot - tad jā._ 
_pacentos pārlīmēt gumijoto lupatu_ - _ideja laba.

mazs jautājums radās : kad RRR_VEF saka lažas dzīt !!!
 papētot vecās 35AS-1 ( filtr bloks _ sadalošie joslu filtri uztīti ar rixtīegiem '' CU_VARA'' vadiem, vijums pie vijuma - izejošie izvadi nostiprināti godam ar kokvilnas banti.

...2000 -> gada brends RRR_VEF >> BS-90 akustikai filtrs samuģīts amatieru līmenī.
 Sākumā iedomājos ka kāds censonis papūlējies, bet apskatot un parunājoties ar cilvēkiem kas šos brīnumus jauc un labo:
 - tā esot šodiena, maksimālisms. ( pēc iespējas lētāki izejmateriāli )
 nu ko šai sakarā lai piebilst...jā - jautājums: kad sāka filtriem izmantot aluminija vadus!!!
_

----------


## Isegrim

VEFs nedzina "lažas". Popovenei gan tās bijušas raksturīgas. Skaļruņu krosoveri uztaisīti, smadzenes procesā neiesaistot. Spoļu lauki mijiedarbojas savstarpēji un ar draiveru magnētiem. Sashēmots neloģiski (kaut elektriski pareizi) - ar liekām cilpām, kopīgiem vadiem atsevišķām joslām. Kaparu taupot, feromagnētiskas serdes sākuši lietot. Savulaik, šos S-90 utml. brīnumus pārstrādājot, krosoverus izjaucu pilnīgi un taisīju no jauna. Tas labāk par cenšanos saremontēt. Nedomāju, ka Maļejevu īpašumā esošā _šaraška_ (nez, vai tā ieguvusi prasīto 'tiesisko aizsardzību') būtu progresējusi.
Par jautājumu - čehu/slovaku 'Tesla' jau pirms pusgadsimta brūķēja alumīnija vadus spolēm. Uzpresēja tik uzgaļus, lai varētu pielodēt. Tas sastopams bija profesionālām (!) vajadzībām paredzētos skaļruņos.

----------


## tornislv

Oriģinālais 35AS-1 filtrs vispār bija uz dzelzs šasijas un pēc vislabākajiem militāristu standartiem

 ::

----------


## Isegrim

Vispār jau krosoveru elementi Popovenē tika _piedzīti_ 'metodom naučnogo vtika' (ieskaitot šasijas u.c. ietekmi). Ja praksē lielums no aprēķinātās vērtības atšķīrās divas reizes un vairāk - norma. Samērā nesen sakopu mazus 2-joslu skaļrunīšus 'Silway 2M'. Samērīju spoles, parēķināju - sanāca, ka krosa frekvences bija patālu viena no otras un joslas ievērojami pārklājās. Bet skanēja kaut kā taču!
Vitālij, 'vijums pie vijuma' ļauj aizpildīt karkasu ar mazāku neblīvuma koeficientu. Tas ne vienmēr ir svarīgi. "Nekārtīgi" uztīt spoles sanāk izdevīgāk, arī kapacitāte tām mazāka.Tevis necienītie 'buržujieši' tāpat labi zina, ka jāražo iespējami lētāk. Un brūķē ferīta serdes ar visu histerēzi.

P.S. Kādos apstākļos, ar kādām metodēm tu tās līknes uzņem? 'Bezatbalsu kambarīti' esi iekārtojis?

----------


## Vitalii

_RRR_Radiotehnika 35AC-90, tā jau vēsture...ar savādo skanējumu.
- tikko pārķēru nelielas 25W akustikas 25AC-033 Ленинградский завод Ферроприбор 
http://ldsound.ru/25-as-033-elektronika/
 > ja godīgi - assenes nobāl, ne sliktāk kā ''Canton CT-1000'' skan.
( augšas pat ļoti labi atskaņo - nav tās cik...cikaņjas kas assenēm, arī bassinieks laps...konkrētāks.

 > nedaudz jāpaštucko, jāsarēķina un salīdzināt kastēm tilpumus - BS-90 korpusā ievietot Elektronikas draiverus...
paeksperimentēt, iespējams ka sanāk neslikts variants.
JO pie Giant FS-100 korpusiem tā ar vēl neesmu ticis.
JBL LX1000 MK-II prasās vēl papildu draivs vidučiem, a Gianta korpus būtu pa pirmo !!!

http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/719...ll=1#post99824

_

----------


## Isegrim

Kam tur bālēt? Starp sūdu un sūdu nav liela starpība. Pīkstulis šim gan interesants. Tik solītos 31 kHz tur negaidi, bet 31 Hz - apm. -20 dB. "Strīpā" (cakainā) būs no 60 Hz.

----------


## Vitalii

> s...tarp sūdu un sūdu nav liela starpība.


 _nesaki viss tā, atšķirība no kaķa un suņa sūdu ir apjomā un smirdības pakāpē >> nju nesabiezini krāsas!
 tām Elektronikām lielāks tilpums prasās, cerams rezultāts neizpaliks.
 Gribas lai šamās neatpaliek no JBL LX-1000MK-II ( tikai apakšas >> zemais gals ) augšdas un vidi labi skan._

----------


## Isegrim

Es jau te vairākkārt esmu uzsvēris - *visi šie širpotreba skaļruņi nabadzības apstākļos noder kā komplekti, no kā izgatavot ko kaut cik pieņemamu mūzikas atskaņošanai*. Ja ir _poņa_ un samērā taisnas rokas, rezultātā kas sanāk. Protams, draiveru kvalitāte uzliek savas robežas. Iekš S-90 vājākais posms ir _midrange_. Apakšējā krosa frekvence atbilst vislielākajam 'enerģētiskajam blīvumam' mūzikā. Augšējā - vietā, kur ausij vēl īpaši augsta jutība. Nav nekā nepatīkamāka, ja koris sāk 'rīstīties', kaut ierakstam nav vainas. Situācija būtu pulka labāka, ja "vidus" spētu līdzeni pārklāt vismaz 315 - 6300 Hz ar jaudas rezervi. Bet, tā kā vairums šo skaļruņu turētāju klausās 'tucsi-bumsi' repertuāru, tad ir samērā apmierināti ar troksni, ko tie taisa. Vēl toņu kloķus uz pastiprinātāja aizgriež/aizstumj līdz galam.

----------


## Vitalii

> - *visi šie širpotreba skaļruņi nabadzības apstākļos noder kā komplekti, no kā izgatavot ko kaut cik pieņemamu mūzikas atskaņošanai*. 
>    Ja ir _poņa_ un samērā taisnas rokas, rezultātā kas sanāk.
>    Apakšējā krosa frekvence atbilst vislielākajam 'enerģētiskajam blīvumam' mūzikā. 
>  tā kā vairums šo skaļruņu turētāju klausās 'tucsi-bumsi' repertuāru, tad ir samērā apmierināti ar troksni, ko tie taisa. Vēl toņu kloķus uz pastiprinātāja aizgriež/aizstumj līdz galam.


 
_apakšēja josla ir OK._

 ::  _jo klausoties no lentinieka nākas pa ''0'' tūnēt apakšas vai pat ''-6'' db. 
      - tur jau tā lieta ka tuc-tuc neklausos_.

----------


## Isegrim

Tu par _wūferi_ runā? Ar lielu inerci un gariem pārejas procesiem. Kopā ar zemu skaņotu fāzinvertoru dod bunkšķošu, 'izsmērētu', neprecīzu basu. Kamēr tu neesi sācis 'augšējo' joslu slavēt, kritizēšu pīkstuli - reāli tas ir 'netīrs', ar pieskaņām - tā kā kaķis ar nagiem pa stiklu vilktu. Tāds apmērm ir S-90 raksturojums kopumā, nerunājot par 'tupumu' - ne vairāk par 85 dB @ 1 W @ 1 m (tas gadījumā, ja 'magnetizētaji' savu darbu darījuši godprātīgi, ne pa pieciem magnētiem uzreiz 'žokļos' iekārtai krāvuši).

----------


## Vitalii

_tur jau tā lieta -_ _ka tehnoloģisko procesu mēdza rupji sakot neievērot.

  atceros tos pašus Giant FS-100 ( pirmās ko sāka ražot) 
     - korpus nostrādāts labi.
     - Dāņu draiveri...vismaz sākumā bija- komplektējās ar šiem.
     - a filtru bloks un savienojošie draiveru vadi...varēja gan pacensties ( cena_kvalitātes kopsaucējs) pat Aglijā šos tirgoja 1500 mārciņas >> LV = 780 Ls.

_

----------


## Isegrim

Ja nekļūdos, tur bija 'Vifa' pīkstuļi un kaut kādi vāciešu wūferi. Konkurētspēju nosaka cena. Te vesela slavas dziesma.

----------


## Vitalii

> bija 'Vifa' pīkstuļi un vāciešu wūferi.


 _'Vifa'' pīkstuļi_ _toč bija_,_ Wūferi vai nebij_ _Dāņu - kad ņēmu Giant'u testēt...manuprāt tie bij Dāņu raž.

Dziesma no ķēķa šētas durvīm >> Radiotehnika Giantus ražoja Vācijas tirgum ( liela partija bija ) a šie ieliek savējos draiverus un tirgo jau tālāk kā savējo produktu.
Informācīja no RRR diezgan augsta ranga darbinieka - nedomāju pa palaista kārtējā Pīle...!
tātad - kotējas tieši pirmie Gianti!
_

----------


## Isegrim

Tiešām - jāatzīst, ka pienācīgā augstumā viņiem bija skaļruņu korpusu ražošana, jo attiecīgās tehnoloģijas sagādātas. Ar pārējo tā pašvakāk, pat pie visai labas akustisko mērījumu kameras esamības. Tāda līmeņa akustiķu kā Rolands Kerno (R.I.P.) nav neviena. Es nezinu, ko tagad dara Dzintars Lasis, bet, visticamāk, Maļejevs nespēj/negrib viņam pienācīgi samaksāt.

----------


## osscar

piekrītu - kā var tik prasti filtrus slikt + tās lētās 50 santīmu klemmes šādam produktam ar 4 ciparu skaitli (varēja vēl muzikas centru plastmasas iespiedēj klemmes uzlikt) ...200EUR skandām ir 100x labākas....ko tie sagādnieki tur domāja jeb nedomāja un ielika tās kuras argusā/latgalītē  ir pieejamas ? pareizi krievu apskats - raksta - užanije.

----------


## Vitalii

_ >> noderīgu informācīju var izlobīt no šā saita:

http://rw6ase.narod.ru/00/as/35as012.html

- laba informācija pa vecajiem draiveru parametriem.
http://asmpa.ru/231-s-90-35as-012-s-90v-s-90d-s-100v
       - dažas bildes no USSR ražotajiem produktiem - Audiotehnika
http://ldsound.ru/akustika-sssr/?yop_poll_answer[1][]=39&yop_poll_answer[1][]=58&yop_poll_tr_id=&yop-poll-nonce-1_yp547330d1c3333=494a93fe58
_

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, *īsta* gumija (ne polipuņķu) ir labāka! Parasti iztur _wūfera_ mūžu bez mainīšanas.

----------


## Vitalii

> *īsta* gumija (ne polipuņķu) ir labāka! iztur _wūfera_ mūžu bez mainīšanas.


 _nu ko lai piebilstu - lai paliek pašu ziņā, kā ir labāk !!!
Polurietāna murmuļi ārstējas, atliek vien precīzi iecentrēt un gala rezūltāts...ne sliktāks kā rūpnieciskais >> širpotreb >> vai pat labāks.
Kam vajag TUC-TUC ...lai liek gumijas ( jo cietāka, jo labāka )_

----------


## Isegrim

"Tuc-tuc" spektrs piekrīt pīkstulim! Vitālij, esmu pārliecināts, ka aklajā testā tu neatšķirsi šos 10" wūferus pēc piekares materiāla. No basa precizitātes viedokļa sūdi ir abi. Ar līdzīgu inerci, izsitieniem un pēcskaņu (gariem pārejas procesiem).

----------


## Vitalii

> Vitālij, esmu pārliecināts, ka aklajā testā tu neatšķirsi šos 10" wūferus pēc piekares materiāla. No basa precizitātes viedokļa sūdi ir abi.


 _ja nemaldos - Украина_''Красный Луч'' НЧ_Draiveri bij paši labākie PSRS - laikos.
- arī radiotehnika sa'ņēma magnētus tieši no šā uzņēmuma.
- esmu jau šo un to ietestējis - priekštats jau ir !!!
un - šeit nav man nekas japierāda - sapront ili kak !!!

http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIV...MSAjUzkuWShcRA==_

----------


## Isegrim

Vitālij, izskatās, ka tu tos PSRS laikus neesi tā īsti izdzīvojis. Neviens no minētajiem sūdiem nebija pat blakus liekams ЛОМО ražotajiem 2A-12. Deficīts bija, speciāli braucu uz Pēterburgu, lai iegūtu. Bet bija vērts tos 200-250 kokrubļu par wūferi izdot. Piebildīšu, ka tam nebija ne gumijas, ne _pļuro_lona.

----------


## Vitalii

_laps ir, beigsim krānus staipīt !!!
__http://fotki.lv/?x=OS5RKFxDRy06RDxIV...MSAjUzkuWShcRA__== 
- arī šim akustikām ir pļuretāna gumija, neteikšu ka šamās sūdīgi skan.
- ja savajadzēsies tās_ _2A-12__. https://www.ss.lv/msg/lv/electronics...cs/bdpfen.html
- vai 4A-28...ГДН-31-31_ (_iečekošu pa saprā'tigām naudiņām...krievu val. tikpat kā dzimtā_ )

----------


## Isegrim

Tai ss bildē kreisais ir Samarkandas Kinapa 'puskreisais'. 4A-28 ir 10" platjoslinieks, kam apakšējā robeža ir 70 Hz. Dzīvoklī šie profesionālie wūferi ierobežoti izmantojami, jo lielus tilpumus prasa; ne visiem tik pulka telpas ir. Šā iemesla pēc esmu likvidējis teju visas savas lielās kastes (saglabāju vien pārīti pašas mazākās (710 x 475 x 235) ar 4A-32, ko lielās zālēs vidējai joslai brūķēju, bet mazākās ballītēs platjoslā). Salīdzinājumam - basa kastes man bija 950 x 710 x 475. Problēmas bija tiem, kas mēģināja ar "sadzīves" skaļruņiem (S-90 utml.) ballītes apskaņot. Tak piekrāva pilnu skatuvi, par trim-četrām kastēm katrā pusē. Tik neskanēja ne velna. Pāris 'tumbu' ar 4A-32 visu šo bateriju vai nopūta nost. Citiem vārdiem, 97 dB skaļrunim blakus šis S-90 vispār nav dzirdams.

----------


## sasasa

> ... Problēmas bija tiem, kas mēģināja ar "sadzīves" skaļruņiem (S-90 utml.) ballītes apskaņot. Tak piekrāva pilnu skatuvi, par trim-četrām kastēm katrā pusē. .


 Kādas 3-4..?  Ja nemaldos tad 80-tajos Dzintarpilī (kur 5. tramvajs), kas nemaz nav tik liela zāle, bija vai puse sienas nokrauta  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Trakākais, ko redzēju, bija abpus skatuvei vērptā stabā sakrautās S-90 Pliekšāna v.n. teātrī (jeb 'Dailē'). Padomāju, kāpēc par skaņu večiem pieņemti bezsmadzeņu radījumi. Ja nekā labāka nav, šos skaļruņus vēl varētu kraut citu uz cita guļus - tā, lai atsevišķu joslu draiveri izkārtotos uz vienas vertikālas ass un veidotu nosacītu kolonu.

Diemžēl, 4 skaļruņi ļaus iegūt ne vairāk par +6 dB, salīdzinot ar vienu. Te sāk atmaksāties dārgu, bet efektīvu skaļruņu lietojums.

----------


## tornislv

es skolas gados 2 x 4 gabalas 35 AS krāvu , daudz nedomādams, divas blakus un otras divas vēkšpēdu uz tām pirmām divām.

----------


## Isegrim

Skolas gados mēs daudz ko nezinājām. Par starošanas pretestībām vēl jausmas nebija, labi, ka no fāzēm kaut ko sapratām (kāpēc pīkstuļi pēc iespējas tuvāk sadzīti). Labi, ka apzinājāmies, ka šāda baterija jādraivē ar vienādas struktūras pastiprinātājiem, kam fāzu līknes neatšķiras. Reiz slavenajā Poligrāfiķu klubā ievēroju, ka Sašam Ārentam viens no trim komplektiem pretfāzē pumpēja. _A_ šis - neko...

----------


## ddff

Isegrim- varbūt tas "Dailes" stabs nebija prasts paralēlu akustisko sistēmu krāvums, bet A/B/C sistēma- apakšējās mūzikai, vidējās aktieriem, augšējās skaņu efektiem. Sendienās tak tā organizēja apskaņošanu- cik avotu, tik izstarotāju. 
Lai gan, ja tomēr visas vienu programmu spēlēja, tad horizontālais novietojums līdzētu tikai vidējai joslai, AF skaļruņi vienalga par tālu atrodas cits no cita, pa vertikāli braša "ķemme" sanāk.

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Netēmē tik augstu! Vienkārši, kādam šķita, ka tā būs 'smuki', pietam, vietas gan parterā, gan balkonā tiks 'pārklātas' minēto krāvumu sagriežot spirālē. Precīzi gadu neatceros, bet, sķiet, tā bija 7. studijas (Spanovskis, Vikmane u.c.) diplomdarba izrāde, kad to skatīju. Ēku Staņa speciāli projektējusi kā teātri. Tad lūk - kāpēc apskaņošanas sistēma, bez kuras teātrī neiztikt, nebija integrēta jau projektā, pieaicinot profesionālus akustiķus? Tur bija jāparedz vietas iebūvētiem skaļruņiem. Kad atklāja jauno teātri, Zabrauskis un Skuruls vēl bija jauni čaļi (es arī!), bet griezties pēc konsultācijām pie Rolanda Kerno neviens tam teātrim neliedza. Es pēcāk strādāju citā (gan krietni mazākā) teātrī, un man ar skaņu bija O.K. (kaut spītīgi vēl vecos 'Tesla Mono-130' lampiniekus brūķēju (4 x EL34) un 100 V izejas priekš līnijām uz skatuves 'BEAG' skaļruņiem (pēdējos bija attiecīgi transformatori). 
Bet citos aprunātajos gadījumos es domāju 'konservu' atskaņošanu t.s. diskotēkās.

----------


## ddff

Teātrī ar to iztikt/neiztikt dilemmu ir drusku īpatnēji. Pirms 10 gadiem renovēja Nacionālo Teātri, kur es ar' drusku roku pieliku, tur bija sapulce (varen gara), kurā arhitekts (arsch + itect, vācu val.) uzstāja, ka nekādas pretīgas kastes smukajā zālē netiks izvietotas. Galu galā, teātrim ir 100 gadu un tas ilgus gadus lieliski bez visa šitā iztika. Pieminekļu aizstāvji sita plaukstas. Es ieminējos, ka tādā gadījumā trupa būs jāmodina Meža kapos, jo modernā aktiermāksla neparedz tādu runas manieri, kas būtu dzirdama neapskaņota. Tā cīņa ilga kādus 3 mēnešus. Beigās kompromiss bija tāds, ka atļāva kārt tur, kur tās neredz, tiesa gan, arī neko diži nedzird un līdz ar pirmajām izrādēm, tika iznesti skaļruņi uz statīviem, nolikti bezgalglītajā zālē un gatavs!
Iespējams, arī Dailes radīšanā estēti guva virsroku. Lai gan tur bija stipri vairāk priekšnosacījumu akustisko sistēmu instalēšanai un arī dizains nesastāv tikai un vienīgi no zeltītām ciku cakām.

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Nesanāca parunāt par to ar NT Māri, kaut manījāmies šad-tad teātra 'trimdas' laikā VEF pilī. Rekonstrukcijas ietvaros tak varēja kādas nišas izkalt, kamī skaļruņus slēpt. Tagad tak aktieri balsis vairs nemoca, visi lielākoties ar radiomikrofoniem skraida. Manā laikā to vēl nebija, centos nabagiem līdzēt, viesizrādēs uz sofītu štangām 'elektretus' karinādams. Laringīts aktieriem tolaik nebija reta parādība. 
P.S. _Arsch'i'tech_ izklausās teju tikpat labi kā _rock'n'roll_!

----------


## JDat

Arī tagad tiek kārti miķi uz skatuvwes. Aktieri necieš headsetus. Traucē... Taidītāji jābāž apenēs. Vadi mēdz aizķerties. Piesitot pie miķa, skandās būkšķis. Aktieris nevar koncentrēties uz lomu.

Iekalt sienā nišas? Cienītie, ieskaidrojiet to pieminekļu aizsardzības fanātiem un arhitektiem.

Pats "jaukākais", kad no malas stāstīt kā būtu "pareizi" jādara, var stāstīt katrs. Tikai tā lieta, ka tas katrs nekad neko tml nav darījis.

----------


## ddff

Vai traks- ja tur būtu ienests kalts, to arhitekta uzraudzībā nāktos apēst bez sinepēm. Uz tām sienām pat šķībi paskatīties nedrīkstēja. Skaidrs, ka apskaņošanas iekārtas ierīkošana telpās, kur tā nekad nav bijusi paredzēta, ir milzu kompromiss ar, vairumā gadījumu, žēlīgu rezultātu. Līdzīgi man iet ar baznīcām, tur piedevām draud ar piķi un zēveli...

ddff

----------


## Isegrim

Ar baznīcām ir kreņķi. Dēļ garajām reverberācijām un fokusējošām velvēm. Esmu no tiem, kas savulaik pietiekami Anglikāņu baznīcu "apgānījis" ar nepiedienīgu ballīšu mūziku. Labi atceros, kā tur (ne)skanēja. Viens pazīstams skaņu vīrs senos laikos centās apskaņot Valmieras Sīmaņa baznīcu. Viņam izdevās atrast vietu, kur, atslienot leņķī pret sienu vienīgu 'Regent-60' kasti, izlīdzināti skanēja visa baznīca. 'Cūcene', tā sakot.

----------


## Isegrim

> ieskaidrojiet to pieminekļu aizsardzības fanātiem un arhitektiem


 Toties nekas neliedz viņiem arhitektoniski ideāli pabeigtai ēkai pielipināt atbaidošu būri, kas visu ārtelpu degradē. Gan NT, gan Opera ir dabūjuši šādas piebūves. Visiem _pofig_.

----------


## ddff

Baznīcās ir tikai 2 risinājumi- bezgalliels rupors ar šauriem leņķiem centrā, priekšā diezgan augstu, bet izskatās ellīgi, vai sadalītā sistēma ar daudz sīkiem skaļrunīšiem ar Hāsa korekciju. Otrais variants parasti tīk cienīgtēviem un dod gana labus rezultātus. Kabeļu darbi gan nepriecē.

ddff

----------


## Athlons

> ..arhitektoniski ideāli pabeigtai ēkai pielipināt atbaidošu būri..


 un tāpēc mēs arī nonākam pie:




> _Arsch'i'tech_

----------


## Vitalii

_jaunu tēmu necepšu, pievienojos jau esošajai:
 IR interese, var teik meklēju šādu verķi - diametrs aptuveni ap 30 cm.
 Disks sastāv no 2-pusēm, iekšpusē ja nemaldos bij skrošu lodītes ( tjipa gultņi ) 
 Izmantoja gados vecāki ļaudis, lai iegrozītu gurnus...kam tieši domāts, varu tikai nojaust.

Aber šādu krāmu man iesavajadzējās, ja kadam ir ko piedāvāt no bijušās Padomijas fitnesa rīkiem...būšu priecīgs!!!
_

----------


## next

Shito domaaji?
http://tnpsport.ru/sport/fitnes/disk...kij_d_28_5_sm/

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Manai mammai tāds kaut kad bija gan, ja ir saglabājies un ja piekritīs atdot, domāju, ka varu sagādāt. Uzzināšu.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Jā, ir pieejams. Sīkāk PM.

----------


## Vitalii

_







Shito domaaji?
http://tnpsport.ru/sport/fitnes/disk...kij_d_28_5_sm/


 Izskatās ka jā - princips tas pats.

Paldiesiņš, atbildēju - (PM)
Varēšu ievingrināties!
_

----------


## Vitalii

::  ::  ::  _Meklēju: nopirkšu zemo frekvenču skaļruni: ГДН
1. 75ГДН-3,
2. vai RRR 75ГДН-1-4 
 vajadzīgi 2 gab. 
__ maza piebilde: meklēju RRR_Radiotehnika ražojums no Akustikas 35AC-013, jeb S-70_

----------


## Vitalii

_Pamazām...lietas bīdās uz priekšu 
               - 75ГДН-3 atradās, atliek vien no S-70 =  75ГДН-1-4 draivu sameklēt.
  IR gatavi korpusi ar kuriem nav žēl eksperimentēt. un ir dinamiķi ar kuriem var eksperimentēt...kā ir - sliktāk jau nebūs.
  ...un dažas bildes:
_

----------


## AndrisZ

"Lidojošais šķīvītis" nepieciešams skaļruņu remontam?

----------


## Vitalii

_'' Lidojošais šķīvītis'' lai tā ar būtu...vairāk jau fitnesam...stīvos kaulus iegrozīt.
 Skaļruņu - remontam, manuprāt der visai labi, kā podniekripa !!! 
TE labais materiāls - virpas patrona:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUs11xbrneY

UN viens nopietns jautājiens: ar ko un kā mēra - skaļruņu magnētiem lietderības koeficentu.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vimWNTznf0U  ..... te ražošanas process._

----------


## Isegrim

Magnēts pats par sevi nekādu darbu neveic. Par kādu lietderības koeficientu var būt runa? Skaļruņa atdevi nosaka indukcija spraugā, kamī spole kustas. Pie vienādiem magnētiskās ķēdes parametriem tā lielāka būs "stiprāka" magnēta gadījumā. Neodims un kobalts nav lēti, tāpēc _širpotrebam_ lieto ferīta šeibes un mīkstas dzelzs _kernu_.  
Jau izrakstījos, ka _Popovenē_ veči uzmagnetizēšanas iekārtas žokļos bāza pa 2 magnētiem reizē. Kad plāns _dega_, atskrūvēja līdz galam un iebāza 5 magnētus. Saprotams, ka tie sanāca vājāki un wūferi nesasniedza pat solītos 85 dB. 
P.S. Iztaisīju inventarizāciju un krājumos atradu 2 gab. *30ГД-2* ar ceptajiem magnētiem (abi б/у) un vienu ar kobalta magnētu, bet bez _kalpaka_ (dust cover). Pēdējo var ielīmēt mājas kārtībā.

----------


## Vitalii

> Magnēts pats par sevi nekādu darbu neveic. Par kādu lietderības koeficientu var būt runa? Skaļruņa atdevi nosaka indukcija spraugā, kamī spole kustas. Pie vienādiem magnētiskās ķēdes parametriem tā lielāka būs "stiprāka" magnēta gadījumā.


  ::   - pareizi noformulēt...akustiskās spoles un magnēta mijiedarbība. ( jo spēcīgāks magnēts, jo lielāks lietderības_EDS koeficents - vai ne tā...! )

----------


## next

Jaa, taa ir.
Bet tas ir netieshs efekts.
Pie lielaakas indukcijas motors var griezties leenaak nodroshinot to pashu jaudu.
Zudumi gultnjos un magneetvados atkariigi no apgriezieniem (frekvences).

----------


## Elfs

Var meeginaat uzmeistarot uzparikti-apviileet holla deveejam (kaa tranzistors mazss melns suudinsh ar 3 kaajeleem) korpusu taa lai lien magneetspraugaa, veel kaadu opampinju klaat.
Datu lapaa jaaskataas cik mV/G konkreetais deveejs dod, cik atceros bija kaadi vairaaki simti..
Veel jaapapeeta lauka orientaacija un peec taas jaaizveelas holla deveejs, lai spraugaa liistu/

----------


## Isegrim

Ja pašam nav iespējas magnētus uzmagnetizēt un pārmagnetizēt, tam nav īpašas nozīmes. Svarīgs ir rezultāts, tāpēc mierīgi var iztikt ar SPL mērīšanu (@ 1 W, @ 1 m) un salīdzināšanu. Var pat pamanīties samērīt mājās, ne speciālā "bezatbalss kambarītī". Tik kāda "līdzena" elektreta kapsula jāsagādā.

----------


## Didzis

Ja ir kāds skaļrunis,ar zināmiem parametriem, tad salīdzināšanas metode darbojas ļoti labi. Tad nav būtiski ne telpas parametri, ne mikrofona raksturlīkne. Mērijums nebūs apsolūti precīzs, bet, salīdzinoši ar etalona skaļruni, pat ļotiprecīzs. Es tā gan akustiku testēju, gan skaļruņus. Man ta knevajag starprautiski atdzītus mērijumu rezultatus,bet vajag redzēt, kurš skaļrunis labāk skan.

----------


## Elfs

Varbūt es maldos,bet šķiet, ka tas Artalab softs taču SPL mērījumos ar to impulsa metodi salīdzina tiešo un atstarotos signālus,analizē un pēdējos nahrenizē un izdot SPL bez visa vates ķīļu kambara.

----------


## Vitalii

> Ja pašam nav iespējas magnētus uzmagnetizēt un  pārmagnetizēt, tam nav īpašas nozīmes. Svarīgs ir rezultāts, tāpēc  mierīgi var iztikt ar SPL mērīšanu (@ 1 W, @ 1 m) un salīdzināšanu. Var  pat pamanīties samērīt mājās, ne speciālā "bezatbalss kambarītī". Tik  kāda "līdzena" elektreta kapsula jāsagādā.


 _Šis variants ir pieņemas, kad vajag no 10 dinamiķiem vismaz to labāko atrast pie manīm mājās.

par ko mans stāsts...vēl pavisam nesen - 1996 g. - pirms  vēl REMR izlaupija...cehā kur regulējām Ārija-102, uzpeldēja problēma ar motora  plati.
- pētijām kur problēma, ātrums peld un nevar saprast kur ir vaina.
Beigās  atnāk veči projektētāji ar nelielu planšetniekam līdzīgu priboru,  uzliek magnētu uz displeja...noņemot magnētu - paliek redzams magnēta  aplis ar spēka līniju zīmējumu.
uzrādīja ar rezultējošo ciparu...( vienkārši un efektīvi )
p.s. - par ko šis stāsts: rezultātā mainija partiju ar magnētiem un problēma bij atrisināta !!_

----------


## Isegrim

To _displeju_ tu vari pats uztaisīt - uzkaisi uz stingrāka papīra dzelzs skaidiņas, izlīdzini un uzliec uz magnēta. Bet _Peļu un žurku slazdu rūpnīcā_, acīmredzot bijis tas pats - veči-magnetizētāji visu mēnesi _koduši_.

----------


## Vitalii

> _Peļu un žurku slazdu rūpnīcā_, acīmredzot bijis tas pats - veči-magnetizētāji visu mēnesi _koduši_.


 _Ne, ne - tos magnētus piegādāja RRR_Radiorūpnīca...vai vienkāršāk - Popovene. Kā reiz '' akmens '' viņu dārziņā.

interesē šāda veida dinamiķii:
1. no ESTONIA 35AC-021 ...... 20ГДС-1    8 omīgais. 
2. no Victoria-001  AC 40-2 ... 8ГД-1-25 - jauns, lietots -  membrāna_difuzors ar gumiju  tehniski labā stāvoklī )
- Pērku vai mainu pret līdzīgu СЧ_НЧ > > Draiveri. 

_

----------


## ddff

> UN viens nopietns jautājiens: *ar ko un kā mēra* - skaļruņu magnētiem lietderības koeficentu.


 Vienam pašam magnētam nekā. Visai sistēmai ir jēdziens "Bl" no Thiele-Small parametriem, kam mērvienība ir T*m
Kā to mērīt nezinu, to parasti uzdod ražotājs.

ddff

----------


## Elfs

Artalabs modelis Limp šitādu izdod ar visiem Bl utt..
Vienu mērījumu taisa plikam skaļrunim, otru-pielipinot pie difuzora kādu masu nemagnētisku.
konkrēti šim lipināju 20 g plastalīna.

----------

